# Skid / Scraper height adjustments



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello all!

I installed my poly skids the other day, and re-set the scraper bar height at 1/8" per the manual via the poly skids.

I feel as if it had left a lot of snow on the driveway, and did not bite into any of the packed tire tracks at all. Not a big deal, but I thought if I lowered it a little bit, I would end up with a cleaner finish.

How low would you go? My driveway is an older asphalt driveway, decently smooth - only time I know I hit the scraper bar is where I transition to the road, and a spot where a tree root has pushed my driveway up a bit.

What are your thoughts on dropping it down? 

It's a brand new 28" Deluxe SHO


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

TSR6 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I installed my poly skids the other day, and re-set the scraper bar height at 1/8" per the manual via the poly skids.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a recommendation from Ariens, dealers or anyone on this forum to have the scraper set to less than 1/8". Most driveways have irregularities of at least that amount.

But, if you're not encountering any friction with the bar, it probably won't hurt to lower it more. A clean driveway is nice. 

If the bar scrapes with some frequency on your driveway, you'll eventually need to replace the scraper bar - not a huge expense.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

It was a pretty powdery snow too, which probably didn't help with leaving snow residue either. I have an 1/8" piece of poly that I put under the scraper bar to do the adjustment. I suppose I could put a super thin spacer under the skids and just try it, right? Adjust it if I'm hitting to much...

Like I mentioned, I really never felt it hit minus that one spot, the end of the driveway - oh...and when I tried to drop the one skid off into the grass.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

TSR6 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I installed my poly skids the other day, and re-set the scraper bar height at 1/8" per the manual via the poly skids.
> 
> ...


I have a brand newdeluxe 24,I just today for the first time today,and I had the same problem,it wasn't cleaning my blacktop driveway enough,it was leaving a lot of snow,so I tried to adjust the shoes,I didn't have anything for spacers,but a couple pieces of cardboard,so I tried them,but they didn't work,now the scrapper is dragging pretty good,my owners manual says use 3mm spacers,is there something I can use to adjust them enough to clean the snow down to blacktop,but not be dragging scrapper bar?


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

ih8thepackers said:


> I have a brand newdeluxe 24,I just today for the first time today,and I had the same problem,it wasn't cleaning my blacktop driveway enough,it was leaving a lot of snow,so I tried to adjust the shoes,I didn't have anything for spacers,but a couple pieces of cardboard,so I tried them,but they didn't work,now the scrapper is dragging pretty good,my owners manual says use 3mm spacers,is there something I can use to adjust them enough to clean the snow down to blacktop,but not be dragging scrapper bar?


I used metal carpenter's squares or rulers. They all appear to be 1/16" thick. 

However, that height was too low for me. The scrapper bar dragged frequently on my driveway.

I reverted to the original 1/8" recommendation.

3mm is just slightly less than 1/8".


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

ih8thepackers said:


> I have a brand newdeluxe 24,I just today for the first time today,and I had the same problem,it wasn't cleaning my blacktop driveway enough,it was leaving a lot of snow,so I tried to adjust the shoes,I didn't have anything for spacers,but a couple pieces of cardboard,so I tried them,but they didn't work,now the scrapper is dragging pretty good,my owners manual says use 3mm spacers,is there something I can use to adjust them enough to clean the snow down to blacktop,but not be dragging scrapper bar?




You don't happen to have a wife that does any sewing / quilting / ect do you? The fabric ruler things are made from 1/8" polycarbonate. That is what I used... lol Wife doesnt know this yet.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

Also... I have to say this snow was much better than the last in regards to cleanup. I think I may be fine with just a touch under 1/8" (I put a small thin-thin piece of cardboard under the skids when I re-adjusted it.


----------



## Eafoxjr (Feb 24, 2016)

I use a wooden paint stirring stick that you get when you buy paint. I break it in half and put them on each side of the bar, loosen the skid bolts to let the scrapper bar down on the sticks. Tighten the bolts making sure that the skids are level with the surface.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

if the snow is not wet and heavy the auger action is usaually enough to pull the snow up and into the bucket without the scraper bar really doing much...... so 1/8" is plenty good most times. In wet heavy stuff, you may find that running it at a higher speed actaully helps it to pick up better as long as it doesn't bog down on you....... seems counter intuitive, but I have found that to be the case. I guess it buckles up in front and tends to get grabbed by the augers a little better. If you go to slow the scraper seems to just smooth it down rather than buckle it......


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah, I think it has as lot to do with the snow consistency, this snow storm cleaned up better than the last.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Strato said:


> The scrapper bar dragged frequently on my driveway.




I've experienced the exact same when trying to get the scraper too close to the pavement. It makes the machine (with AutoTurn) a complete nuisance to run.


I have a wooden ruler that I use as my spacer. I typically add a dime to shim it up just a bit.


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Excellent topic, picked up new skid shoe replacements today as well as a couple of paint stir sticks. By the weekend will all be adjusted and ready to roll once more!


Thanks all for the tips.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

bad69cat said:


> if the snow is not wet and heavy the auger action is usaually enough to pull the snow up and into the bucket without the scraper bar really doing much...... so 1/8" is plenty good most times. In wet heavy stuff, you may find that running it at a higher speed actaully helps it to pick up better as long as it doesn't bog down on you....... seems counter intuitive, but I have found that to be the case. I guess it buckles up in front and tends to get grabbed by the augers a little better. If you go to slow the scraper seems to just smooth it down rather than buckle it......


The 1/8'' has nothing to do with what you describe. The 1/8" gap will be the float so to speak of your snowblower. You'll be left with snow residue due to it and depending on the flatness of your area i.e. , a high spot will be less and a dip will have more. A single stage withe paddles will get it down to bare black top due to its inherent design. How your snowblower performs is dependent on your travel speed, amount of snow and kind of snow. The bucket works best with good volume but not necessarily any volume. A small snow fall will allow a good travel speed to load up the auger/impeller baring that its's not of the heavy/wet variety. When it's the heavy wet stuff judgement will be your best friend. Believe it or not the direction of the chute also makes a difference. If the chute is directed in the same direction of the impeller spin, there will be least resistance getting the snow out and away but, if you then have the chute 180 degrees the opposite way, the snow needs to do a flip in the chute before it gets out. For the powdery stuff there's very little difference, but the heavier variety tends to clog more because it's heavy as it is and when it hits the chute in the less favorable direction, some of it falls down meeting the new stuff on the way out. As they clash there forms the clog.


----------

